
Ask HN: How much do you charge to speak on stage? - ben-gy
I&#x27;m an early stage speaker. I&#x27;ve spoken on stage a number of times (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onstage.ai&#x2F;speakers&#x2F;br). I like to qualify decisions I make in life using data, and I&#x27;m struggling to find case studies and data points to work out what the normalised transition is from not charging to speak at conferences and events, to charging a speaker fee any time on stage.<p>What do you charge to speak on stage? How did you make that transition to charging a speaker fee for speaking onstage?<p>Disclosure: I&#x27;m the Founder of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onstage.ai - I built it last year because, short of building your own website, free&#x2F;low-cost professional looking solutions for non-professional speakers were largely missing from the market. It&#x27;s still pretty early stage - any&#x2F;all feedback is welcomed :)
======
nfriedly
I've never been paid to speak, but I have had event organizers and/or my
employer cover my expenses. For example, I got a "free" trip to Europe for
speaking at a conference once.

